# Mischief Makers en México!!



## Hypathya (Nov 9, 2009)

Hola chicas!! Ya fueron por Mirth, Magic and Mischief? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sólo quería informarles que los Mischief Makers (los sets de minipigmentos y minilipglosses) estarán disponibles en Mexico hasta diciembre. Aún no tengo la fecha exacta pero les estaré informando.

Besos y disfruten de sus compritas navideñas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!


Eugenia.


----------



## bgajon (Jan 10, 2010)

Y bueno que te compraste? Yo ya no pude justificar el comprar ningún set de  glosses ni pigmentos, mejor voy ahorrando para la colección del Spring Forecast que va a estar genial.


----------



## bgajon (Jan 10, 2010)

Y bueno que te compraste? Yo ya no pude justificar el comprar ningún set de  glosses ni pigmentos, mejor voy ahorrando para la colección del Spring Forecast que va a estar genial.


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 10, 2010)

Hola preciosa!!! Deseo que te encuentres muy bien y que este año que comienza te traiga a tí y a tu familia mucha salud, abundancia, paz y todas aquellas cosas que les hagan crecer y ser felices.

Qué tal el friito??? Regresé hoy de Mérida, donde también hay mucho más frío de lo habitual en estas fechas, y me estoy congelando!!!

De Mischief Makers compré los tres sets de glosses. Están preciosos. Como mis papás viven en Mérida, viajo mucho y toda la vida ando cargando un exceso de maquillaje y por consiguiente, pagando los kilos extra en la aerolinea. A mi marido (al que no le hace nada de gracia pagar el peso extra y menos cuando salimos del país) se le ocurrió que era buena idea utilizar los miniglosses para los viajes. Esta vez sólo cargué con los minilipgloses y un par de rojos de Chanel. El peso total de glosses se redujo a un cuarto de lo habitual!!! Con los tres sets estás absolutamente cubierta para cualquier ocasión, son perfectos!!


----------

